# Orijen Cat Food Recall in Australia



## ILuvLabs (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't seen anything about this here but I think everyone should be aware of this:

http://www.championpetfoods.com/Australia_Consumer_Release_Dec3.pdf

More info on results of their testing of the food is to be posted on their website on Mon. If it's anything earth shattering, will post on Mon.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Orijen was on my list for my cats and dogs as a "switch to" food. I'll put it at the bottom of the list until I learn more.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

ORIJEN CAT FOOD | AUSTRALIA
SUMMARY OF ACTIONS IN AUSTRALIA
On November 20th, 2008 Champion Petfoods Ltd announced a VOLUNTARY RECALL of ORIJEN brand cat food
sold in Australia.
AUSTRALIA ONLY
The recall is restricted to AUSTRALIA ONLY. NO OTHER MARKETS ARE AFFECTED BY THIS RECALL.
The recall is issued in response to reports from the Australian veterinary community of cats showing neurological
symptoms after reportedly consuming ORIJEN cat food.
Due to ORIJEN’s FRESH ingredient content (fresh chicken, fresh eggs, fresh fish) and low-temperature processing
(90°C), ORIJEN cat foods were irradiated at high levels (60kGY) upon entering the Australian market.
The irradiation of ORIJEN is unique to Australia. ORIJEN is not irradiated in any other countries or markets.
Research findings of a 2007 study published by the American College of Veterinary Pathologists
Veterinary Pathology -- Terms and Conditions for Use) determined that the feeding of a gamma-irradiated diet of 35-45 kGY was
associated with the same conditions as are reported in Australia.
WHAT WE’RE DOING
STEP 1 - PREVENTION
We voluntarily recalled all ORIJEN cat food from the Australian market.
As a result of reports of cats eating from dog dishes, we have taken the additional precautionary step of removing
ORIJEN dog food from Australian store shelves.
Champion Petfoods is confirming the complete removal of ORIJEN from Australian store shelves. To remove the
possibility of any food re-entering the distribution stream, we are now organizing the appropriate destruction of all
remaining ORIJEN product in Australia.
To assure food safety from the plant to the bowl, we have incorporated new measures into our export planning to insure
that all new export markets are rigorously examined in the way our product is handled.
STEP 2 - ELIMINATION OF OTHER POSSIBLE FACTORS
After testing for more than 180 toxins and chemical compounds, Michigan State University’s Veterinary Toxicologist has
confirmed that ORIJEN cat foods sold in Australia are free of toxins. NO KNOWN TOXIC COMPOUNDS WERE FOUND.
Excepting irradiated samples which show a high depletion of Vitamin A and corresponding increase in the presence of
oxidative by-products, all nutrient analysis is complete and confirms ORIJEN nutrient levels are as expected.
UPDATED, DECEMBER 3, 2008
PG 2
STEP 3 - FUNDING RESEARCH
To link all data together from an animal health perspective and head our summary research team, we have engaged a
world-recognized Doctor of Veterinary Medicine (DVM) from Texas, USA with speciality certifications in toxicology,
veterinarian toxicology, wildlife and environmental toxicology, pharmacology, chemical and biological pharmacology.
To provide additional and expert opinion from a companion animal nutritional perspective, CHampion Petfoods has also
contracted a leading independent Companion Animal Nutritionist from New Jersey, USA.
On December 10th a Champion staff member will travel to America to deliver all data assembled on the Australian cat
food cases to the researchers - including laboratory results and anecdotal findings.
We expect a report will require 2-3 months for completion.
STEP 4 - CORPORATE GOVERNANCE
In addition to removing all products from Australian and commissioning a comprehensive independent scientific study
to determine the possible cause or causes of the illness found in Australian cats, Champion Petfoods fully understands
our responsibility to the pet owners of the world.
We are actively working to create a fund in support the cat community in Australia and hope we are in a position to
finalize program details next week.
PLEASE CALL OR E-MAIL US WITH ANY QUESTIONS OR CONCERNS THAT ARE NOT COVERED IN OUR INFORMATION RELEASES.
UPDATED, DECEMBER 3, 2008
9503-90 Avenue,
Morinville, Alberta
CANADA
T8R 1K7
phone. 780 939.6888
email. [email protected]
Champion Petfoods
Peter Muhlenfeld
Sales and Marketing
Manager
Champion Petfoods Ltd.


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

Orijen is no longer being sold in Australia as the irradiation is too dangerous. However in other parts of the world Orijen is SAFE and there is no need to switch your animals off of this food. Australia is the only country that irradiates imported foods made with fresh ingredients, so if you're in north america you are fine to feed this food. Nothing is wrong with the food, it is just the fact that the Aus. Govt. required it to be irradiated at such a high level that made it dangerous. Orijen is a great food and is pretty well the next best thing to feeding a completely raw diet.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That's good to know since my roommate feeds Orijen to her dog. What's irradiating? 

And why is your pug so stinkin' cute?


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Food Irradiation - What is it? - Iowa State University Extension


Stop Food Irradiation Project of Organic Consumers Association


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> That's good to know since my roommate feeds Orijen to her dog. What's irradiating?


See newfie's post above for that.



rannmiller said:


> And why is your pug so stinkin' cute?


Haha she's the creature from the cute lagoon, or so i'm told :tongue:


----------

